# Armadillos



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 23, 2003)

http://www.everwonder.com/david/armadillo/


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
 heheeeee.. I have lots of armadillos now~!!
I wish for armadillo armor when I spar 

*doing the snoopy happy dance*
Thank you ~!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

..and she promptly falls off her chair.....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

Armadillos are adorable!


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 23, 2003)

Goldendragon,

I'm surprised you aren't based in Texas.  I used to live there and loved seeing those armadillos!!!

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _*
> Goldendragon, I'm surprised you aren't based in Texas.  I used to live there and loved seeing those armadillos!!!
> *



I posted those for Tess..... I'm a Scorpio/Dragon.... 
Born in Colorado, moved to Arizona in '63 to Phoenix in '71 been here ever since.
  Some of my pets.......


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 24, 2003)

So you don't drown them in alcohol anymore then?

That's just too freaky.  Like I'll be visiting again.   

dot


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 24, 2003)

> Some of my pets.......


 Last time I saw that many scorpions was on the rifle range in Guantanamo Bay, Cuba when I lifted a target from a stack laying downrange.  Not a nice surprise at all.  As for the Armadillos... they're possums with male pattern baldness


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I posted those for Tess..... I'm a Scorpio/Dragon....
> Born in Colorado, moved to Arizona in '63 to Phoenix in '71 been here ever since.
> Some of my pets....... *




CUTE!! *grins*

..dude! those would make my sister spaz out! *evil grin*

Oh yeah! I saw this thing on Animal Planet it was a guy with...erm...the big honkin black scorpions...(emperor??)..anyway, he had one on his forehead, and one hanging from his nose. I thought of you, Mr. C...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 24, 2003)

*twitches*
Last time the Goldendragon was here.. I made a point of telling him how much I don't like Scorpions..  so what does the Grand Goober do?  Walks up to within 3 feet of me .. doesn't say a word.. just tosses something at me.. I catch it..and look down.. and in my hand.. I'm holding a Scorpion trapped in Amber.. egad.. ~!!
The goober~!!! hahaaaa


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

Aww. I guess some don't think thems cute like other do.

...oh! THERE'S a pet to bring home to dad!! *uber evil grin*


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Aww. I guess some don't think thems cute like other do.
> 
> ...oh! THERE'S a pet to bring home to dad!! *uber evil grin* *



weirdo


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *weirdo *



duh


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _*
> I saw this thing on Animal Planet it was a guy with... erm ... Big honkin Black Emperor Scorpions.  He had one on his forehead, and one hanging from his nose. I thought of you, Mr. C... *



Yep, I had two of those that my students got me for my birthday one year  .  They are actually harmless.  The scoprions in the picture do have quite a sting.... sorta like a bee, but not deadly to most. 

 

http://www.key-net.net/users/swb/pet_arthropod/Emperor.htm


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Yep, I had two of those that my students got me for my birthday one year  .  They are actually harmless.  The scoprions in the picture do have quite a sting.... sorta like a bee, but not deadly to most.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's what I heard. It'll hurt, but not kill ya. 


That was nice of your students! hehe!


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *They are actually harmless.  The scoprions in the picture do have quite a sting.... sorta like a bee, but not deadly to most. *



Beautiful pair in that picture.  My son and his friend also had a pair (one for each) of the same breed.  What really weirded people out is that they would go walking around with one scorpion on their shoulders.  I guess with that much handling, the scorpions were just resigned to just hanging on and didn't even try to sting them.

I did have one as a kid, but it was a wild brown/red desert type and very quick, very mean.  That one, i definitely don't mess around with it (handle it with bare hands).  It reminded me of some arnis fighters.

I also used to have some adorable, fuzzy tarantulas as pets.

- Ceicei


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 24, 2003)

I was in the Bahamas and I rented some scooters for teh ex-wife and myself. We had gone looking around and got to palces even the locals did not go  . On the way back in the afternoon, it rained (* Like usually *) and the road started to get crowded by all the little critters (* Snakes / Scorpians / spiders / etc, ..., . *). I could not avoid hitting them. Mostly the scorpians that seemed to run right in front of me, they seemed to move fast . The ex stopped and started to get upset at all the critters. I told her to keep going and that I would follow, I had been leading to get us back, she had not paid attention to our route.  It is one of the better moments I remember  . And when we got back and filled up the gas, the locals filing the tanks asked did you go to the beach? Yes we went to the beach and then we went around the island and ended up over by Peilican Point. (* Eastern Tip of Grand Bahamian Island *) Where? Peilican Point. No way we do not go there, and we live here on this island   . Once again I got off the beaten path :shrug:  and enjoyed how the real locals lived  and survived to tell of it.  

That is my Scorpian Story, oh by the way the ex was a Scorpia/Monkey, not so sure why she was so upset?


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 24, 2003)

The armadillo makes a great speed bump and a fair pair of boots; I just havent figured out the scorpion's role....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

Squirrels are good speedbumps, too.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 24, 2003)

Yes, but they dont make good boots.  (Go well in gumbo though....)


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 24, 2003)

Ahems.. I happen to like Armadillos..


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 24, 2003)

I never said I didn't like them.  I merely said they make good speed bumps.  And decent boots.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *I never said I didn't like them.  I merely said they make good speed bumps.  And decent boots. *



*harumphs*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ahems.. I happen to like Armadillos.. *



That's why I said squirrels 

Hairy Fishmouse, tess!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *That's why I said squirrels
> 
> Hairy Fishmouse, tess! *



Hairy FIshmouse Abbey~!!

Damn squirrels..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hairy FIshmouse Abbey~!!
> 
> Damn squirrels.. *



Squirrel flash animations 

Go there, very funny toons!


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 27, 2003)

Armadillos are really unusual and interesting animals.   I've only seen a live, wild armadillo once or twice in my life time (and that was recently) since I often see them as road kill, which is a shame.  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Yes, but they dont make good boots. (Go well in gumbo though....)


 Go well in Brunswick stew as well.  Enough of them and ya got a really cool hat


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 28, 2003)

> Go well in Brunswick stew as well. Enough of them and ya got a really cool hat



This would be squirrels of course.  I never heard of anyone eating armadillo.  I guess you could, though I have heard they carry leprosy (and we thought mad cow was bad...)
They are also quite a lawn pest in some parts of the country.

(Not that I don't like them; did I mention they make great boots?)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.cpb.uokhsc.edu/okc/okczoo/rhino/Arm6Apr00.mov


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

I need a pet armadillo to add to my collection of exotic pets!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

One of my teachers in high school went to an armadillo race..she had to blow on it's backside to get it to go. :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

Doing the Scooby Do laugh heeehehee.. 
I wish for one~!!!!

Mouse could chase it around.. errr it could chase mouse and Sadie around yesh that's the ticket~!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

:rofl:

i can see it happening!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

*giggling* Indeed~!
And the lucky lil armadillo would waffle around .. guess I would have to put mitties on it so it didn't scratch up the hardwood floor..  *cut Sadies nails the other day.. she was NOT amused.. gave her a bath too.. Double  unhappy.. but ooooh so nice and fuzzily clean 

*wonder if  'dillos like baths *G*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

i guess the water would slide off of them...


tee hee! clean, clipped sadie!!! 

i can see the armadillo learning offa sadie...i have a tail....


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

heheee.. oh what a visual.. Sadie and the 'Dillo doing the tail chase.. and Mouse sitting keeping score..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

don't fall offa yer chair laughin at that, tesh!

*snicker-snorts*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

*has leggies propped on desk, Keyboard on lap.. eyeing Mouse slinking towards me, 

I doubt 'dillos are lap critters.. guess we could glue some fur on their armor .. or just pick up Yeti hair off the floor :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

dang if we have enough hair from EVERYONE on the floor to cover a 'dillo....

....or just use mouse's sheddings!

tee hee...lap dillo *grin*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

*snickers*

when I was over at NASA in Florida, I saw some 'dillos by the side of the road.. thought at first they were rocks .. but then the rock uncurled itself and scampered off.. most fun to see~!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

aww!

...i nearly hit a snappin turtle on the side of the Baltimore-Washington Parkway when I was heading down to visit Fluffy from my place before...ugly beasts. Armadillos are much cuter!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

When my parents lived in Oklahoma, they went tent camping once and my mom woke up in the middle of the night to find an armadillo snuggled up with them.  Needless to say it freaked her out and they spent the rest of the night in their vw bug  hehe.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *aww!
> 
> ...i nearly hit a snappin turtle on the side of the Baltimore-Washington Parkway when I was heading down to visit Fluffy from my place before...ugly beasts. Armadillos are much cuter! *



I likes Box turbles.. they's nice 

Those signs on the Greenway amuse me..


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *When my parents lived in Oklahoma, they went tent camping once and my mom woke up in the middle of the night to find an armadillo snuggled up with them.  Needless to say it freaked her out and they spent the rest of the night in their vw bug  hehe. *



oh myyy.. heheee.. that's very funny~!!
wonder if 'Dillos have teeth?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

I dunno. they eat ants, don't they?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

I think that might be a reason why we never went tent camping as much as I wanted to when I was little........hmm......they'd always pitch it in the backyard for me though!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

uhhh dat's an Anteater..
oh Aardvarks are neato too

 Armadillos eat many bugs that are dangerous to garden plants.  But they also dig for insects, so they can ruin your grassy yard.  They like to live in forests, but can live anywhere thats warm and has beetles and grubs (worm-like baby beetles) to eat.  Armadillos do have teeth, but they dont bite much.  Their long, sharp digging claws can be dangerous.   They make a lot of noise while looking for food.  They walk along at 1 mile/hour (thats slow!) with their nose in the leaves sniffing for beetles.   Their nose leaves a trail in the ground that you can follow.  They can smell a grub 8 inches underground!  When they find one, they dig a golf-ball-sized hole to get it out.  Look for these food holes in the woods.

9 banded Armadillos


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Oooh, aardvarks and anteaters..........I really need a bigger back yard!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

teehee! oopsies!

Aww! we all need 'dillos so we don't haveta use pesticide!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

look at those Claws~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

*giggggles*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

jeez, those things would claw your eyes out!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

awww. *giggles* cute baby dillos


eek! stayin away from thems claws!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

Aardvarks remind me of Kangaroo faces


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

teehee! they doo!

ooh! theys bald! *gets some feathers for them*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

what cute big ears they have!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

Pichi or dwarf armadillo

There's many types of Armadillos


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

aww! *pets*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

Giant Armadillo

Head and body length: 75  100 cm
Tail length: 50 cm
Weight: Up to 60 kg in captivity; reported field weights from 18.7  32.3 kg.

P. maximus has scant hairs, and is generally dark brown with a white band on the edge of the shell. There are 11 to 13 movable bands on the shell, and 3 to 4 on the back of the neck. The carapace is very flexible. P. maximus possesses large claws on the forefeet; the largest one, found on the 3rd toe, measures 203 mm along the curve. These animals are remarkably different from the standard mammalian tooth pattern, possessing up to 100 teeth, which are shed as the animal ages. Females have two mammae.
Habitat


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

The Dwarf Armadillos Specs

Head and body length: 260  335 mm.
Tail length: 100  140 mm.
Weight: Unspecified.

The shell is dark brown with whitish lateral edges, and the tail is yellowish. Posterior edges of the dorsal shell plates are thickly set with fine black hairs, and longer yellowish bristles are interspersed. The underparts are covered with coarse yellowish hairs. The claws on all feet are well-developed. Z. pichiy has small ears. The animal resembles Euphractus, but is more closely related to Chaetophractus.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

I need one! I wonder if they ship them.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

Naked-tailed armadillos

Head and body length: 300  490 mm.
Tail length: 90  200 mm.
Weight: Unspecified.

Members of the genus Cabassous are closely related to Priodontes, and resemble P. maximus closely except for size. They possess a dark brown to almost black carapace, with yellowish edges. The underparts are yellow-gray. There are five large claws on forefeet, with the middle claw largest. The snout is short and broad, as is the head. There are 10 to 13 moveable bands across the back. Very few armor plates are present on the tail; those that are there are small, thin, and widely separated. The tail is slender and shorter than the body.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

i want the dwarf armadillo as a pet!

...still want a scorpion, too! ..and a sugar glider...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

more sugar gliders *grin*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

Southern 3 Banded Armadillo

Talk about a compact Animal ~

Head and body length: 218  273 mm.
Tail length: 60  80 mm.
Weight: 1.00  1.59 kg.

Three-banded armadillos are blackish brown in color. Most animals have three moveable bands, although some possess only two, and others may have four. Members of the genus Tolypeutes are the only armadillos that can completely enclose themselves in their own shell by rolling into a ball. The large front and rear portions of the shell are not attached to the skin on the sides, providing ample free space to fit the head, legs and tail into the shell when the animals are rolled up. The 2nd, 3rd and 4th toes of the hind foot are grown together, almost like a hoof. The 1st and 5th toes remain separate. T. matacus has four toes on the fore foot. The claws on the forefeet are very strong. Three-banded armadillos generally walk on the tips of the foreclaws, even when running. The tail is short and thick. The diploid number of chromosomes is 2n=38, the lowest of any armadillo studied to date  most other armadillos have 2n=50 to 64. (Humans have a diploid chromosome number of 2n=46, for comparison.)


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *more sugar gliders *grin* *



heheee they have faces~!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Doubles are a bowling ball!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

aww! 'dillos and sugar gliders! *teehee*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> * that can completely enclose themselves in their own shell by rolling into a ball. *



..I wanna be able to do that...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

..i need that...just so i don't hurt myself anymore :shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

you need the red man suit for that...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

naw, just a big hamster ball...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..I wanna be able to do that... *



oh indeed... then I could just roll you and mow down the entire kids class


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL...c'mere bubby!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *The underparts are yellow-gray.  *




First time I read that I thought it said "underpants" hehe......I was sitting here thinking about armadillos in underpants


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL! I made that mistake, too!

Cute image tho!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

*closing eyes to 'Dillos wearing thongs :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 3, 2004)

OK, you all need to take a trip somewhere warm and get out of the snow.  I thought Delaware ws bad, but at least there are no thonged armadillos.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

naw. ya'll just have backups on i-95.

...they done that work on i-95 thru wilminton yet?

...darn rt. 7...backing up i-95...grr.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 4, 2004)

roadwork in Delaware done?  Never.
But I now live comfortably south of the 95 corridor and don't have to deal with it.  Unless I want any of the trappings of civilization of course.

And another fatal wreck on 95 yesterday; I think that is 3 this year (note to non-natives; DE is only 15 or so miles wide....)


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 4, 2004)

In other words I am an hour closer to the beach.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *roadwork in Delaware done?  Never.
> But I now live comfortably south of the 95 corridor and don't have to deal with it.  Unless I want any of the trappings of civilization of course.
> 
> And another fatal wreck on 95 yesterday; I think that is 3 this year (note to non-natives; DE is only 15 or so miles wide....) *




Where abouts, if I may be so bold?

My mom is off Rt. 4/MD Ave. in Wilmington, just near First State Plaza w/ Shop Rite.

Ouch. Website for details?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **closing eyes to 'Dillos wearing thongs :rofl: *



there are many things that I wish not to picture wearing a thong....and an armadillo is definately on that list...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

Methinks I would rather see a 'Dillo wearing a thong than some of the other things one wouldn't wanna see..errrrrrr.. hey it started off making sense


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *hey it started off making sense  *



yes...as long as you keep telling yourself that...it'll all work out..:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> there are many things that I wish not to picture wearing a thong....
> *


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

.......why you have that picture frightens and intrigues me at the same time.  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 4, 2004)

Rusty- Presently east of Odessa .  But work up north; office is area of 2 and 7.

details probably in www.delawareonline.com  (I'm off this week and the wreck was in State Police territory so no real first hand info...)

And all of you...  the words dillo and thong do NOT belong together.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

the fact that a there's a rhino and a thong together...that doesn't frighten you...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

*wouldn't wanna be the person who put that thong /thing on that rhino.. nor to be the one taking it off~!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

...wouldn't want to know those people either......'specially shake their hand...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

*shudders*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **wouldn't wanna be the person who put that thong /thing on that rhino.. nor to be the one taking it off~!!!! :rofl: *



tis was definately a job that needed articulation...and balls of solid rock..:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

ah! I know who put it on the rhino!  Steve Irwin!!!!!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Rusty- Presently east of Odessa .  But work up north; office is area of 2 and 7.
> 
> details probably in www.delawareonline.com  (I'm off this week and the wreck was in State Police territory so no real first hand info...)
> ...




Tay, thanks.


:rofl: steve irwin would put a thong on a rhino...weirdo..


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 4, 2004)

did anyone ask the rhino how he felt about the thong?  And don't call Steve Irwin a wierdo; he is my room mates hero (yes, Nikki's)


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, Steve is awesome, but ya gotta agree..he;s a lil bit off!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 4, 2004)

"Al'right. As you can see I got this 'ere thong and I'm gonna put on this little bugga! Aohkay, as we get cloeser you can see this is gonna be a might trickee, but I think we can do it. Rhino's have really bad eyesight and if I....OH CRIKEY!"


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

:rofl: :boing1:


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

Or old Marlin Perkins from Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom
"My assistant Tom will now put a pink and polka dotted thong on this angry Rhino."


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by Hollywood1340
> *"Al'right. As you can see I got this 'ere thong and I'm gonna put on this little bugga! Aohkay, as we get cloeser you can see this is gonna be a might trickee, but I think we can do it. Rhino's have really bad eyesight and if I....OH CRIKEY!" *



:rofl: :rofl: 

"This 'ere's the most dangerous snake in worrllld...now...I'm gonna sneak up behind 'im an' stick my thumb up 'is ****...ahh...crikey..the little bugger bit me!  Luckily...we've had the anti-venom shipped Federal Express..."


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Or old Marlin Perkins from Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom
> "My assistant Tom will now put a pink and polka dotted thong on this angry Rhino." *


 Hey, Marlin was no fool.  He always stayed in the boat while the assistant jumped in the river to wrestle the 40 foot anaconda.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 5, 2004)

I can also see Jeff Corwin doin stuff like that...cuz Jeff is crazy...and so much cuter than Steve!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

but Steve does more crazier things than Jeff.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> but Steve does more crazier things than Jeff.
> *



You do crazier things than both!

:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

...depends on what it is and what you're thinkin' of....:uhoh:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> ...depends on what it is and what you're thinkin' of....:uhoh:
> *



Do you really want me to say.........?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *but Steve does more crazier things than Jeff. *




But steve doesn't fake eating poison dart frogs and choking on them....and make cute noises when they hop away!


----------



## Seig (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *But steve doesn't fake eating poison dart frogs and choking on them....and make cute noises when they hop away!  *


Point, Steve.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 7, 2004)

again...the Croc Hunter wins.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Do you really want me to say.........?
> 
> *




Ooh, ooh, say it.  I wanna know!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 7, 2004)

I wanna know too.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I wanna know too.   *



I think I already know!


----------

